# first white tail



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

this year i took my first white tail buck srry no pics yet it was a fairly nice young buck i have taken two nice muleys in the past year i was after a white tail this year we were walking a pasture all day seing tons of buck and just got done omost shooting a trouphy but didnt get the chance  
well i was disipointed and then the guy from michingan noticed that he had lost his walkytoki so we went out to find it. when were heded up to the spot where we were glassing that morning half way up there we saw a muley buck and so my dad and jim the guy from michigan told me to stay and watch the buck they left and i lost site of them then i noticed the buck was gone so then i started to look around then i saw him the muley and he was walking and he came to a clearing and then one, two, then threee more muleys came out then ther he was the white tail when i saw him i was like man do i want him i looked back and couldent see my dad or jim so i was like im goin alone i put a shell in the gun and waited for the oppertunity to start my stalk. the bucks disiperard for a coulple minutes then 3 does came came out of the tree line and jumped a fence to the other land owner we were on eleir. then the buck came out i watched him for a minut then he jumped the fence and beded down in the creek so i was off i went he was 500yrds away i was belly crawling and making good time i belliled crawld through two catises and i said to myself that aintgonna stop me i was still crawlen when the buck got up and followed the does behind a draw they couldent see me and i was 300yrds away so i squated and started joging then i saw a doe i pulled my bipods put and 
dropped see saw me and ran and jumped the fence so did the others the i saw the buck he was jogging not knowing what was giong on the he stopped to look aroung and BANG!!!! i hit him perfct in the shoulder and he jumped the fence and ran 30yrds i was so excited i did it all my self i was so happy i practicly hurttled the fence i shot him with a browning 243 super shor. it was so exciting he looked bigger than he realy was but i dint care becouse shooting it wasnt as fun as staliking it and just having a good time with my dad that i dont see very much. my dad took a nice white tail so did jim i was so happy. i learned that it doesent matter the size of a buck it matters just how you get the buck.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats on the hunt


----------

